# Toslink Cable Differences



## lextek

Any sound difference with Toslink cables?  Doesn't seem like there are many out there.


----------



## cwell2112

This can be a _very_ contentious topic, but I'll throw my two cents in.  Toslink carries a digital signal, much like USB.  As long as the cable is of reasonable quality and data is being transferred, no, there won't be any difference.


----------



## Currawong

Way back, I bought the cheapest Toslink cable I could find for my system, thinking it should make no difference. Switching to one provided with a DAC I'd bought, I was disturbed to find some distortion in the sound disappeared. However, all the DACs I own at present don't seem to have noticeable differences in sound between the digital connections, so YMMV. It seems to very much depend on the DAC. Measuring the S/PDIF signal, which should show up as a square wave, through Toslink it is extremely distorted, and BNC-connected S/PDIF the least, so this might go some way to explaining things.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





cwell2112 said:


> This can be a _very_ contentious topic, but I'll throw my two cents in.  Toslink carries a digital signal, much like USB.  As long as the cable is of reasonable quality and data is being transferred, no, there won't be any difference.


 


  Love your avatar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Now back on topic, I have heard better micro detail retrieval with good vs. poor toslink cables. The best bang for your buck optical cable that I've heard is this one:
   
  http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=180-952
   
  And it only cost $40. But the differences against the Radio shack no-name brand was quite noticeable.


----------



## lextek

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Love your avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   
  "no longer available"


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





lextek said:


> "no longer available"


 


  I know....sucks.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Is there a difference between glass and non-glass optical cable ?  I'm going to try coaxial as well because I expect my dac to perform a lot better than my disc player.


----------



## Elysian

I've never encountered any audible differences between my sub-$30 Toslink cables.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Is there a difference between glass and non-glass optical cable ?  I'm going to try coaxial as well because I expect my dac to perform a lot better than my disc player.


 


  In theory glass is the way to go. My experiences have confirmed this.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Not trying to derail this thread...
   
  I have briefly compared an optical to an Illuminati D-60 coaxial and found music is tighter through the D-60 and a bit brighter as well.  The differences are minor and only on some tracks.


----------

